# i can't believe it yall hyenas didn't see this?



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

yall rn't







s!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...category=26267
I mean I haven't gotten mine and someone's sellin! Its a large.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Oh but we have.... we have it in our watch lists... beware of diaper snipers!!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

:LOL large I think is *too* premature for a babe who's not even conceived! so, its not mine! watch lists?







:

edited b/c I can't remember which smiles have one : or two!







:


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Why is it being called a 'Strawberry' if there are no black 'seed' appliques? I don't remember the Fuz Garden NOT having the appliques.

From the description it sounds like this momma bought it with the intention of putting it on the block.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Yeah, you could totally get it without the seeds in this garden. It was alot cheaper without the seeds. Seriously Heather, you don't remember the 'seedless' option?


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

EEEW! I just looked at her feedback and she has sold alot of "private" auctions :LOL


----------



## Cathi (Mar 19, 2002)

What kind of Ebayer wouldn't grant refunds?







: I don't get that.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

ew! ew! well, at least she didnt' have someone modeling the fuz!!!

It *did* seem that that fuz was for*personal* profit....


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mara_
*Yeah, you could totally get it without the seeds in this garden. It was alot cheaper without the seeds. Seriously Heather, you don't remember the 'seedless' option?*
Nope, we were gone when it came out - in the country - no computers - just a fishing hole, hammock and clothesline! :LOL The Strawberry passed me by and I only glanced over the pic upon returning. NO WAY Jeff would have his boy in a strawberry!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey- I put my boy in the strawberry. :LOL The seedless one- very beautiful dark red. I did send mine back for Lori to see the stitching I had an issue with. So I don't have mine, but it seemed to be fairly gender neutral.

I saw that 'berry on eBay... was wondering why someone would sell it so soon.







:


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

I plan to put mine in it! And dh agreed. I got the seeds, even though my friend thought it was girly! MamaMon, you sent it back, huh?


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Yes I did.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

but it is not a strawberry. I really feel the seeds are necessary for me, thus the reason I ordered mine with the appliques.









As far as being girly, well my son eats strawberries so he can wear one too. If he wants to be a fairy princess he can too as far as I am concerned. Whatever makes him happy.


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 18, 2003)

her private auctions don't appear to necessarily be "adult items"

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sort=3&rows=25

Anyway, what is so "Ewww' about adult items in general?


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I thought lots of people changed their minds when the Diaper Garden finally arrives? I remember Blue Skies stuff going on eBay before I had gotten mine.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

My DH liked the Strawberry. He didn't have a problem with DS wearing it.

I agree, it *really* doesn't look like a strawberry without the seeds.


----------



## Midnightowl (Apr 14, 2003)

oooh, it looks like a strawberry daquiri...








:


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Scarlet_
*her private auctions don't appear to necessarily be "adult items"

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sort=3&rows=25

Anyway, what is so "Ewww' about adult items in general?*
I guess I've heard about too many "sue" stories lately! Sorry if I offended









I just looked at your link- why would a bidder on a concert or a Liza manelli CD be Private







?? I guess all the private auctions I've noticed before have been adult baby diapers and ratty old soccer socks for fetish.


----------



## AuntNi (Feb 26, 2003)

It's me selling my Strawberry because my DH had a fit when he found out I bought it.





















I'm using his Ebay account because of his good reputation. His private auctions are all out-of-print bootleg opera recordings, FWIW.

And, I didn't buy this with the intention of selling it. I had every intention of keeping it until my DH had a fit. I probably still would have kept it if I didn't decide that I like the wool on my Fuz Easy cover better. Maybe if I sell this one, DH will let me buy another *much cheaper* (wink wink) Easy!

I hope this isn't spamming, but I DID want to defend my







self from wild speculation.

Have a great weekend!
Nichole


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

I've seen quite a few going private for stuff like baby dolls and diaper bags. Someone said it was so their bidders wouldn't get spammed?

Anyway, a strawberry without seeds is just a pretty red diaper, imho of course!

Now if someone would eBay that cool book she was selling!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by AuntNi_
*It's me selling my Strawberry because my DH had a fit when he found out I bought it.*
Nichole, I think this is a common problem!









I hope you do get an easy, they are just as soft and lovely as the fuzbomb. They fit over more kinds of diapers too, IME!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

I was wondering if the seller was an MDC mama and would see this thread......anyone want ketchup for their feet :LOL!

Well, we were *all* wrong. DH doesn't understand the fuz lust. sorry mama...







, hope it goes high so you can get a couple *easies*









edited to say *seller*....was an mdc...


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

ha ha ha!!!







I was also wondering if it was going to end up being a MDC mama. Hi Nicole, you're such a perv :LOL Sorry about that, I had no idea so many different things were done under private auctions. I guess that makes me the pervert!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by AuntNi_
*It's me selling my Strawberry because my DH had a fit when he found out I bought it.





















I'm using his Ebay account because of his good reputation. His private auctions are all out-of-print bootleg opera recordings, FWIW.

And, I didn't buy this with the intention of selling it. I had every intention of keeping it until my DH had a fit. I probably still would have kept it if I didn't decide that I like the wool on my Fuz Easy cover better. Maybe if I sell this one, DH will let me buy another *much cheaper* (wink wink) Easy!
*
*I SO GET YOU!* That is what happened with my Squash set I purchased . . . he was soooooooooooo upset at the money I spent. He pointed out I could get nearly 8 dipes for that amt. and we had Kenny on the way. So, I traded it and didn't regret it, but did miss it. However, I got CHRISTMAS monies from my Grandpa - which is how I got my ICE STAR!!!!

You are soooooooooo







. . . no status loss :LOL . . . I hope you get a killin' for it!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

so is this where any future monetary gifts will go...dipes! ya know....my bday was this mo.....i could fund the july dg......







:


----------



## punky (Jan 8, 2003)

the question now is- who is bubs*snazzy*threads??

i keep seeing that buyer bidding on auctions that i'm watching or drooling over









-krista


----------

